
Ask HD: Tools for setting up new installation of Windows 10 - Zeetah
I would like to get rid of all the cruft:
* Cortana, Store, Weather, Xbox, Mixed Reality Portal, etc.
* Turn off telemetry
* Configure privacy settings
* Configure User Interface elements
* Install Software<p>After much searching, I found this script:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;Disassembler0&#x2F;Win10-Initial-Setup-Script&#x2F;<p>I was wondering if there are other tools people are using.<p>Chocolatey and Ninite seem to be good ways to install software but not clean up &#x2F; configure Windows.
======
fxfan
Powershell! You can manage a headless wildfires installation 100%.

Get-appxpackage ... | remove-appxpackage

